# Post something about the Person before You



## SNAKEBITE

Basically... just post something about the person who posted before you...

EXAMPLE.

if i posted...
"just to start off this thread... i joined this thread a few months back"

the following person..
"^ hasnt been in the piranha forums that long"

have fun,
SNAKEBITE


----------



## moron

^is very helpful


----------



## SNAKEBITE

comeon people lets get it started


----------



## boxer

^ must be bored


----------



## ICEE

I dont get it can u explain more Snakebite??


----------



## Dawgz

^ very helpfull to the forum


----------



## pioneer1976

^ lives in NJ and loves those mean dorados


----------



## SNAKEBITE

coutl said:


> I dont get it can u explain more Snakebite??


say whatever you want(nothing negative) about the member that just replied


----------



## moron

^owns piranha(s)


----------



## ICEE

^ thinks hes in team rip


----------



## [email protected]°

^ Likes Baseball!!


----------



## ICEE

^ loves the New York Mets


----------



## [email protected]°

^ Loves The Detroit Tigers!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^irritan owner


----------



## taylorhedrich

^ started this thread...


----------



## fishguy1313

^very helpful


----------



## Dawgz

^fishguy


----------



## [email protected]°

^ Got a great deal on my Piraya...


----------



## bmpower007

^Knows Dawgz a guy who got a great deal on his piraya


----------



## joefish219

^ enjoys "Girls Girls Girls, Music, Bling Bling, Kicken it with homiez"


----------



## Dawgz

^ listens to techno, im listning to techno as well rite now (Tiesto - Everything)


----------



## bmpower007

^Just picked up a new Geryi


----------



## joefish219

^ knows good music.


----------



## Dawgz

^ should send me a list of his new mp3 list.


----------



## joefish219

^ got some advise from me in a pm


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^needs to show us his P collection


----------



## CorGravey

^ Started this wicked thread


----------



## boozehound420

^Also has 420 in his name


----------



## CorGravey

^^^Also Canadian. Same # of Reds

As Me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

^ has a blue nose


----------



## Dawgz

^ porn fiend on the other forum hahaa *silent*, jp


----------



## joey'd

Dawgz said:


> ^ porn fiend on the other forum hahaa *silent*, jp


^^^ secretly goes by the alias of vikram


----------



## Dawgz

joey said:


> ^ porn fiend on the other forum hahaa *silent*, jp


^^^ secretly goes by the alias of vikram








[/quote]

^ is gonna get pwned in poker next time i call him.


----------



## joey'd

Dawgz said:


> ^ listens to techno, im listning to techno as well rite now (Tiesto - Everything)


I-E-I-E-I-E-I-E-o kick it high kick it low
do you like bass, do you like mother [email protected] bass in your mother fcukin face
/ is listnening to techno as well, itunes radio, electronica rautemusic.com


----------



## Puff

is a habs fan...

beats the sh*t out of being a leafs fan!!


----------



## Dawgz

^ gettn exos!


----------



## blazednosferatu

^ has yellow skulls


----------



## DC2RJUN

^^^ cool avitar


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

blazednosferatu those are lime green LOL

^ has NICE pygo shoal


----------



## moron

^own frontosa


----------



## blazednosferatu

^ likes futurama


----------



## FrootLoops

^ is from Iowa


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^been gone for awhile...is a fruitloop lol j/p


----------



## moron

^won the april 07 POTM


----------



## FrootLoops

^ has skulls with moving eyes.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^has one skull


----------



## CorGravey

^^^Numbskull
Haha J/k ^^^^Is addicted.


----------



## Puff

his Ps are staring at me through my screen...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^funnyass gif


----------



## moron

^was member of month march 07


----------



## FrootLoops

^keeps making me comment about him


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^needs to introduce yourself


----------



## DC2RJUN

^^Is P fanatic like everyone else on here


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^been gone for awhile now is back to the forums posting again


----------



## FrootLoops

^will now read my introduction

i thought i did introduce myself. anyway, I'm from Wisconsin, I have just a single RPB in a 35gal. used to have two. Not much else to say!


----------



## CorGravey

^ enjoys the company of members of the same sex.


----------



## Liquid

CorGrav420 said:


> ^ enjoys the company of members of the same sex.


^will not admit that the limp that he has is a direct result of the gerbal that resides in his corn hole.


----------



## Genin

^likes the wrong PA team.....

GO EAGLES!!!!


----------



## ICEE

^ likes the Eagles and has his own Emoticon


----------



## Liquid

Genin said:


> ^likes the wrong PA team.....
> 
> GO EAGLES!!!!


















is reminded that Cowher is gone


----------



## CorGravey

^Helped put the gerbil there


----------



## blazednosferatu

^ admitted his homosexuality


----------



## CorGravey

Thinks im Gay, but isnt a woman so i dont care.


----------



## Genin

^is getting sick of all the homosexual comments


----------



## Dawgz

^ likes weird anime


----------



## wabash420

^^^^thank's about thing's to much


----------



## ChilDawg

^Is about to get ass kicked by a goldfish?


----------



## wabash420

^is about it kiss my goldfish


----------



## CorGravey

Has strange facination with kissing fish. Are you from newfoundland?


----------



## FrootLoops

^has a strange fascination for making pointless threads about felines getting fed to piranhas...IN THE LOUNGE.

^should care that men think hes gay, because thats all he's getting in bed.


----------



## Apott05

is funny. made me laugh


----------



## FrootLoops

^is awesome


----------



## Dawgz

^ lame cereal


----------



## Devon Amazon

^ he ISNT a muslim!


----------



## FrootLoops

^ might have something against muslims.

DEATH TO THE INFIDELS!! ALLAH HU AKBAR!!


----------



## CorGravey

Enjoys charades.


----------



## Xenon

CorGrav420 said:


> Enjoys charades.


^ doesnt know what the flag is that is in his sig.


----------



## CorGravey

^^^I think is confused about the exact way to play. Its Nova Scotia, my home province


----------



## Puff

^^^
is a newf...so most likely LOVES the screech!

and i dont mean


----------



## jmax611

^ likes san diego


----------



## Puff

is funny...like carrottop funny...









jk.


----------



## beercandan

^ loves his hockey


----------



## PinKragon

^ is from So Cal
So Cal Rulez









BTW I was the one starting with this game, but mine got








:-(

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=114514&hl=
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=139527&hl=


----------



## Dawgz

PinKragon said:


> ^ is from So Cal
> So Cal Rulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I was the one starting with this game, but mine got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-(
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=114514&hl=
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=139527&hl=


^ drives a mercedes SL


----------



## FrootLoops

^^i'd hit it.


----------



## MONGO 

Dawgz said:


> ^^i'd hit it.


----------



## beercandan

^ good at noticing a







when he sees one


----------



## jmax611

FrootLoops said:


> ^^i'd hit it.


----------



## Dawgz

FrootLoops said:


> ^^i'd hit it.


u better be a chick, otherwise, that was ****.


----------



## MONGO 

and its not like he could say i posted thinking it was right after pink (no offense pink) because it was a good 20 minutes after you dawgz


----------



## b_ack51

^ Watches move movies than anyone I know.


----------



## Genin

^got the thread back on topic


----------



## Pitbullmike

Has a nice 5" purple sanchezi in his sig....


----------



## ZOSICK

^ has a nice looking planted tank...


----------



## jmax611

^ has 3 vets

(and none of them can figure out why he cant feel his teeth or fingernails)


----------



## StuartDanger

^sounds like tampax


----------



## Pitbullmike

Has a mean looking P' Like the teeth


----------



## CichlidAddict

^ I don't know who you are little kid, but you're special. You reached down inside me and touched my heart.


----------



## CorGravey

Has a very nice collection of fish.


----------



## bootdink

^ lives in nova scotia like me


----------



## FrootLoops

rofl, you didnt notice that i put two ^ things? i'm not gay you guys, i was just making reference to pinkragons old thread.

EDIT:
oh yeah.... ^lives in nova scotia


----------



## moron

^is not gay


----------



## FrootLoops

^is right


----------



## Pitbullmike

^says hes not gay ^


----------



## MONGO 

^^^is gay


----------



## RB 32

Rockintimbz and Trigga.


----------



## Pitbullmike

Has a pic of a fat ass p...


----------



## Apott05

has a nice ass rhom


----------



## MONGO 

makes brownies in a land called Honah Lee


----------



## RB 32

Rockintimbz and Trigga.


----------



## MONGO 

has overweight fish with nacho cheese oozing out of their fat reserves


----------



## RB 32

Rockintimbz and Trigga.


----------



## PinKragon

^is Mr. "Ambiance" and Official Team RIP Pimp


----------



## b_ack51

^ loves accessories


----------



## kilicar

^ has A LOT of posts


----------



## moron

^own pirayas


----------



## StuartDanger

has a mexican rat in his avatar... is it speedy gonzalez?


----------



## moron

^has cool sig


----------



## moron

^is cool


----------



## b_ack51

^ in denial


----------



## CorGravey

Is an OG
Original Gangsta


----------



## joey'd

CorGrav420 said:


> Is an OG
> Original Gangsta


is a fellow canuck


----------



## CorGravey

^Sounds kinda Gangsta^


----------



## moron

^joined in Feb 07


----------



## CorGravey

Posted that hilarious song about the noob and the closed threads


----------



## moron

^is cool


----------



## StuartDanger

can only be seen when the sun is out


----------



## CAPONE

Is into weight lifting like myself


----------



## moron

^is from VA


----------



## StuartDanger

posted just before me!


----------



## CAPONE

I appreciate u talking mine but hmmmmm is from the UK


----------



## moron

^is funny



StuartDanger said:


> posted just before me!


----------



## PinKragon

^posts here since AQHU is slow, and he has the necessity of posting countless times in one thread

Grrrrrr Jimbob STOP!


----------



## StuartDanger

^ is one of the nicest people i have ever met... ever


----------



## ICEE

^ likes to climb mountains


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^ has 1,992 posts...joined feb 2, 2007


----------



## StuartDanger

started this thread


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Is member No.: 1,578 ^


----------



## moron

^ made this his first topic in P-fury

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=150117&hl=


----------



## Guest

/\ Posts funny pictures


----------



## StuartDanger

posts more funny pics


----------



## CorGravey

Just jumped in there b4 me, i was gonna say the same thing lol


----------



## StuartDanger

was gonna say the same thing as me about bullsnake, but didnt because i got in there before him


----------



## moron

^posted "posts more funny pics" before CorGrav420 posted he was going to wright the very same thing


----------



## StuartDanger

this could go on for a while!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

^ is a responsible citizen


----------



## fisher900

^likes responsible citizens


----------



## rchan11

newbie


----------



## beercandan

has reef tank i wanna see pics


----------



## CorGravey

Has nice dogs


----------



## rchan11

Here ya go!


----------



## beercandan

^ wow has beautiful tank,


----------



## rchan11

beercandan said:


> ^ wow has beautiful tank,


Thank you!


----------



## CorGravey

Has 12 tanks as far as i can tell


----------



## moron

^keeps making me post about him


----------



## fisher900

^ has a lot of posts on this site!!!


----------



## Guest

^a pretty new member on this site!!!


----------



## moron

^works out


----------



## Guest

^ some how knows i work out and probably knows I'm weak.


----------



## fisher900

^ is weak but probably bigger than me!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^posted his first thread may 10


----------



## Rice & Beanz

SNAKEBITE said:


> ^posted his first thread may 10


^made my friend and I broke! (sold his p's to me)


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^needs to buy more Ps from me


----------



## Rice & Beanz

SNAKEBITE said:


> ^needs to buy more Ps from me :nod:


^lied to me, told me he doesnt have anymore!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^was mistaken...needs to buy my sanchezi and some baby reds


----------



## Rice & Beanz

SNAKEBITE said:


> ^was mistaken...needs to buy my sanchezi and some baby reds


^knows that i always give him business, will call once i have more customers lined up!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^is tatted up


----------



## PinKragon

^doenst know this game quite well, there wasn't nobody before him on top of the page, so he has to say something nice about himself


----------



## blacklabel

likes fashion


----------



## moron

BlackLabel said:


> i agree with pinkP. dont know what the f*ck shes talking about, but since im such a charming, seductive, irresistible, nice, genuine person i have decided to lend a hand. anytime sweety. dont forget the diaphragm, ok? thanks
> 
> edit: no hard feelings...i love you


what...wait....you don't know what your talking about either









^is a seductive person


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is telling the person before him the truth that he dosen't know what the f*ck he is talking about^


----------



## moron

^is from MI


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is from nj and has alot of posts


----------



## Genin

^possibly owns a pitbull


----------



## b_ack51

^ likes ninjas


----------



## fisher900

^scared of big women!


----------



## ICEE

^ wants to buy a 75g tank


----------



## fisher900

^has a sweet piranha pic and some sweet tanks!


----------



## CorGravey

Has no piranhas


----------



## moron

^posted that in 04:10 PM (today)


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^has a sanchezi


----------



## ICEE

^ made a very nice DIY background


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^has a 13" solo cariba


----------



## CorGravey

From the coast. Which coast i wonder. Which country. Who knows? Not me, but i do know this, he IS from the coast.


----------



## FrootLoops

^haha, cats getting eaten.. haha, in the lounge.. haaaaa. no seriously, joking aside. uhhh, ^had post number 184


----------



## CorGravey

Is easily amused.


----------



## CorGravey

C'mon B*tches,


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ recently started a planted tank


----------



## [email protected]°

Rice & Beanz said:


> ^ recently started a planted tank


^ Screen name makes me want to cook a big pot of black beans and rice when I get home...


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Bake at 98.6° said:


> ^ recently started a planted tank


^ Screen name makes me want to cook a big pot of black beans and rice when I get home...
[/quote]

^i bet he would bake those beans at 98.6 degrees...


----------



## joey'd

Rice & Beanz said:


> ^ recently started a planted tank


^ Screen name makes me want to cook a big pot of black beans and rice when I get home...
[/quote]

^i bet he would bake those beans at 98.6 degrees...
[/quote]
^likes rice and beanz


----------



## badforthesport

^--loves Dope Wars!


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ selling a 20 gallon and a 150 gallon for cheap


----------



## need_redz

^^^is a **** ahahaha.......seriously j/k


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ named his 2 redz wingess and dingess, who is the **** now?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

mar. 15 his box gave birth


----------



## b_ack51

^ the march 2007 member of the month, he must have paypalled people


----------



## moron

^is in MAB


----------



## Sheppard

^^ Is one of the funniest people on this site.

EDIT: Damn i thought I had b_ack ahead of me haha


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ two caribes died, now wants to preserve it


----------



## DC2RJUN

^^Has a nice mixed shoal startin


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ has many big pygos in a 200 gallon tank


----------



## Coldfire

^^loves to get kicked the knee


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^loves receiving wet willies!!!


----------



## Coldfire

/loves to get upper cutted


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^loves to be pimp slapped and called a "bitch"


----------



## CorGravey

Is into sadio masechism apparently.

Is into sadio masechism apparently.
Haha whips + chains should be ur new display name


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ has a good idea for my next display name. Thanks!!


----------



## Sheppard

^ Is from my gf's house.


----------



## ZOSICK

Canada WHAT....


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ has some classic corvettes


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

^ is named after foods neither of which i like


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^Likes frontosas but doesnt like my name


----------



## need_redz

^^^likes rice and beanz...actually i like to try that,for some strange reason


----------



## SNAKEBITE

parents of wingess & dingess


----------



## Pitbullmike

^Has a fish with an addiction^


----------



## Coldfire

^ has a pit bull named Mike


----------



## b_ack51

^ a crazy power hungry mod that eats babies


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a very scary dancing big lady ^


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ 28 YEARS OLD


----------



## Coldfire

^^ Love whips and chains



b_ack51 said:


> ^ a crazy power hungry mod that eats babies


What is wrong with eating babies?









*Eating baby Tops*


----------



## CorGravey

Cant see a problem with cannibalism.


----------



## need_redz

^^^needs help


----------



## CorGravey

Nah im alright. Needs reds.


----------



## need_redz

^^^is in denial...j/k


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ A newbie, joined May 11


----------



## need_redz

^^^thats mr.newbie to you lol


----------



## CorGravey

May have a 50 cal.
I wanna see it.
I wanna shoot it.
I wanna kiss it.
Scratch that last one.


----------



## need_redz

^^^is also a fan of the most dangerous sniper on the planet (if not the most dengerous gun on the planet)


----------



## CorGravey

^ found that sweet piraya fishing video.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ lives near bootdink


----------



## CorGravey

Could be lurking somewhere in this apartment right now......


----------



## Coldfire

^ what to kiss something but not sure what


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ Could be the next MOTM....


----------



## Coldfire

You never know. Ak is one hell of a helpful member, and could always put out some winning votes at the last minute.


----------



## b_ack51

^ His screename is an oxymoron? I think.


----------



## Coldfire

^ can't figure out what his screen name means?



b_ack51 said:


> ^ His screename is an oxymoron? I think.


Yes, it is an oxymoron, but that was not the intent.

Both extreme cold and fire can burn. However, they are mutually exclusive. Thus, a commonality between uncommon elements.


----------



## CorGravey

Said that. Sounds like he put a lot of werk into that screenname.


----------



## need_redz

^^^has a golden apple snail in a 5g tank lol


----------



## moron

^needs reds?


----------



## CorGravey

Changed avatar to a gory .gif


----------



## Guest

^fellow Canuck.


----------



## StuartDanger

is a great lover


----------



## Guest

^likes to spoon with danny


----------



## need_redz

^^^and piranhaseeker likes to watch them spoon each other


----------



## moron

^has an obsession to watch people spooning each other


----------



## CAPONE

notices people who spoon eachother


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^notice people who notice other people spooning each other


----------



## ChilDawg

^Member of the (now-defunct) Team Dad


----------



## beercandan

^is a math teacher


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ lives near me


----------



## b_ack51

^ is at my house (no girlfriend at the moment)


----------



## C0Rey

^is rice and beans substitute girlfriend


----------



## CorGravey

Has the same name as me. Probably knows 100 people with that name, lol.


----------



## C0Rey

^doesnt know my name at all


----------



## ChilDawg

^Wants to be a Norse god.


----------



## need_redz

^^likes to dress up dogs


----------



## SNAKEBITE

needs reds?


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ has piercings


----------



## need_redz

^^^^likes to give away money


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ needs reds because he shot his tank full with his 50 cal lol


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ has two reds left


----------



## ICEE

^ has a 135g tank for sale in classifieds and thinks hes at my gfs house


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ getting a big rhom in a new 125 gallon soon,,,,,after the move


----------



## ICEE

^ thinks he knows what my plan is and has some sweet rhombs of his own


----------



## Rice & Beanz

coutl said:


> ^ thinks he knows what my plan is and has some sweet rhombs of his own


^^lied to me about his big plan, he knows i have a rhom collection


----------



## ICEE

^Didnt lie just messing did u ever get that rhomb off of Snakebite???


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^knows i have a Xingu rhom, likes to mess with me,,,l


----------



## ICEE

^actually I didnt know / has some sweet Piraya


----------



## need_redz

^^^touches him self at night


----------



## ICEE

^ is confused with that comment


----------



## need_redz

is confused lol^^^


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^likes to confuse members on p-fury...


----------



## SNAKEBITE

has his septum pierced



need_redz said:


> ^^^touches him self at night


no negative comments please


----------



## badforthesport

post way too much in this topic! haa


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ recently post new pics of his baby reds located in the garage


----------



## badforthesport

^--- Also post a grip in this Topic! haha


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^also post alot in this topic!! (well, starting to)


----------



## bmpower007

^^bought my caribes.


----------



## b_ack51

^ likes scarface

doesn't know what his screen name is, always thought it was BMWpower but it isn't


----------



## C0Rey

^ has the bestest AV.


----------



## need_redz

coutl said:


> ^ is confused with that comment


<---is sorry for the negitive comment


----------



## b_ack51

^^ (corey) the coolest guy from whatever country he's from, i think norway but good be wrong

^ is a good person for apologizing


----------



## SNAKEBITE

^ mab team, he must have paypalled people


----------



## Xenon

^ doesnt realize MAB is not a team, and is not staffed based on bribery.


----------



## need_redz

is the webmaster^^


----------



## bmpower007

^^joined pfury on 11-May 07


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^Has a badass irritan, and a 150 setup for sale


----------



## ICEE

^ thinks hes big becuz he can say badass


----------



## ICEE

Rice & Beanz said:


> ^^Has a badass irritan, and a 150 setup for sale


wondering why he doesnt comment back and share some more pics of his Ps


----------



## bmpower007

^^Has a WII up for sale..someone should buy it already


----------



## ICEE

^ thanks bmpower007


----------



## bmpower007

^^Should fly down to cali with some beer


----------



## beercandan

lives close to me


----------



## ICEE

^ lives in so cal


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^was waiting for my reply


----------



## ICEE

^ is at work and on P-Fury


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^was very sad when his favorite piranha died.


----------



## ICEE

^ helped me through it with positive thoughts


----------



## need_redz

^^^^likes basketball


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^Likes guns..


----------



## ICEE

^ got tops and likes Rhombs


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ got 2000+ post in 4 months


----------



## ICEE

^ im on a lot bored with school


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^on alot, failing school


----------



## ICEE

^







but im sure u did


----------



## Rice & Beanz

coutl said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but im sure u did


ASSH0LE














got my GED though!!


----------



## ICEE

I was right


----------



## need_redz

<---thinks its funny how these guys^^^ bicker back and forth,like a married couple


----------



## ICEE

^ always is negative ^


----------



## need_redz

^^is sensitive....but what i say on this thread is just a joke...i dont even know you lol

and p.s no disrespect man


----------



## ICEE

need_redz said:


> ^^is sensitive....but what i say on this thread is just a joke...i dont even know you lol


lets keep it that way







I know that im just messing with ya


----------



## need_redz

^^^knows its all in good fun :rasp: ............


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ likes to joke around alot


----------



## need_redz

^^^knows what hes talkin about


----------



## beercandan

^he is in the running for most posts in this thread today


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a nice looking mud flap lol


----------



## bmpower007

^^loves Playing with his inguana


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Likes an awesome movie^ Scar face is the sh*t!!!!!!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^thinks scarface is the sh*t!....me too


----------



## need_redz

^^^is back agian ,just like me


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^back again, not like you


----------



## SMTT

I've been here longer than all of you I think??? My name is Show_Me_The_Teeth.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^another OG back in the game!


----------



## MONGO 

^is mexican


----------



## ZOSICK

Lives in area where my master suite would be worth close to 1Million...


----------



## MONGO 

^just sold his car


----------



## ZOSICK

RockinTimbz said:


> ^just sold his car


lives where traffic runs slower than 45MPH...

only sold one of 22( including work cars and trucks)...


----------



## MONGO 

^lives in bumblefuck


----------



## ZOSICK

RockinTimbz said:


> ^lives in bumblefuck


Lives in a place where the lazy ass folks as you for money&#8230;

I believe I live in butt-f*ck Egypt as you goofy east coasters would say...

I actually got back from visiting my uncle that lives on the east coast; let's just say some of my views have changed of you city boys&#8230;
I will post a topic on my experiences tomorrow&#8230;


----------



## MONGO 

^lives in a place that thinks they have to watch out for terrorist and recieve more terrorist funding than nyc

a place a decade behind the rest of the country

a place where you drive everywhere and walk through wal marts all day like zombies

a place where ******* spawned from


----------



## C0Rey

^is neglecting his tuna


----------



## MONGO 

^hordes all the tuna


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ likes alot of tuna


----------



## C0Rey

^is confused about RT's relationship with tuna


----------



## MONGO 

^knows my relationship with tuna


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^spends too much time on p-fury! (im not mexican)


----------



## MONGO 

^thinks i spend too much time on pfury... is puerto rican


----------



## Rice & Beanz

RockinTimbz said:


> ^thinks i spend too much time on pfury... is puerto rican


^ thinks im puerto rican,,,,,far from that!! Guess again


----------



## MONGO 

^is canadian


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^thinks im canadian, guess again


----------



## MONGO 

^is costa rican


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^thinks im costa rican,







give up?


----------



## MONGO 

^is a homosapien


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ LOL







good call! You got it bro!!


----------



## ChilDawg

^Wonders if "player" is a nationality?


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^likes to dress up little dogs for fun........Im asian-american!


----------



## ChilDawg

^Doesn't know that I prefer dressing up women instead...


----------



## MONGO 

^dresses up like a woman


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^^knows he likes dressing up women, i prefer taking their clothes off!


----------



## ChilDawg

^Has a point.


----------



## moron

^hates spelling errors


----------



## CAPONE

FROM NJ


----------



## ICEE

^ wants Rampage to beat Chuck


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^Likes basketball?!


----------



## beercandan

^cant draw


----------



## CAPONE

Frm SOUTHERN CAL


----------



## Gordeez

^ First Name Al?


----------



## beercandan

^takes AWESOME picture


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has or had a setup for sale....


----------



## ICEE

^ has 1,999 post


----------



## nismo driver

loves the c0ck?


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is from dirty jersey


----------



## ICEE

nismo driver said:


> loves the c0ck?


no doesnt love it


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Loves basket ball then ^


----------



## ICEE

^ I love all sports


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has 2,206 posts and is Psychotic ^


----------



## nismo driver

coutl said:


> ^ I love all sports


loves "hittin the showers"

j/k


----------



## MONGO 

^bleaches his anus


----------



## PinKragon

^just became 21 yo


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ her job does something about limos,,,,not sure..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^ is asian? (what ethnicity?)


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ Is asian







....Vietnamese/Chinese-"American" you?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^is asian! LOL -- from socal?
3/4 filipina & 1/4 chinese


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ from socal......yes OC area..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^from OC!

no way?! I am from OC... well Cerritos, you?
I live in North Hollywood now.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^was from OC , TRADER!!

Im in the damn vietnamese community....westminster/garden grove area


----------



## PinKragon

^Garden Grove FTW


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^likes garden grove

Its getting ghetto as time flies....really ghetto!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^from Garden Grove

rice and beans - i'm no traitor! still got love for OC! but yes.. you are in vietnam land =D just kidding... i met some really cool ppl there when i promoted for spots pro. but that was a loooong time ago =)


----------



## PinKragon

Oops since there is noone beforme and is top of page i shall say something about me









<-- Loves ART


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^used to be a promoter!!

LOL i remember that...i think
SMALL WORLD!!



PinKragon said:


> Oops since there is noone beforme and is top of page i shall say something about me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Loves ART


^lives near me


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^
^
pink - likes art and always on the verge to start some nonsense with hyphen and me and then run off.. check the other posts or threads.. she starts it.. then runs away... =D

rice & beans - lets all get some pho! but my favorite is luc lac!


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> ^
> ^
> pink - likes art and always on the verge to start some nonsense with hyphen and me and then run off.. check the other posts or threads.. she starts it.. then runs away... =D
> 
> rice & beans - lets all get some pho! but my favorite is luc lac!


^likes pho (vietnamese noodle soup) and luc lac (vietnamese steak)

Im so sick of that....but ill have one with you....


----------



## MONGO 

^all from socal


----------



## ICEE

^ likes NY Yanks


----------



## MONGO 

^ hates NY Yanks


----------



## ICEE

^ Has a nice black rhomb


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a nintendo Wii for sale ^


----------



## ICEE

is from MI


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Member No.: 15,706 ^


----------



## ICEE

^ wants CHuck to win tonight will cry if he losses


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Is a funny guy ^


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^started feb 13, 2006


----------



## ICEE

^ is donator 3rd tier


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ member of the GoodFellaz!!


----------



## ICEE

^ has a 135g tank for sale


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^pumped out sh*tload of posts in 4 months.....amazing


----------



## ICEE

^ is the coolest person on here


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^lies too much....


----------



## ICEE

^ no not lying /needs to stop thinking i lie


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^waiting to move, im waiting to see his new big rhom and setup


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^went to sleep late like I did... and woke up too damn early =D hehehe j/k

Happy Saturday everyone... whats happening this memorial day weekend?


----------



## Sheppard

^ has 2 asses in her avatar


----------



## ChilDawg

^Has a cool bulldog in his...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^he is chill =D


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ woke up early like i did.....

Finally saturday!!


----------



## moron

has 2000+K posts


----------



## CorGravey

From Jersey


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is from K-Town~Nova Scotia


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has a piranha skeleton


----------



## SNAKEBITE

has financial problems


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^had financial problems


----------



## SNAKEBITE

on the same level


----------



## MONGO 

^catnip


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ had some one almost spill his beverage ^


----------



## MONGO 

o rly?

^is a lebowski fan... possibly


----------



## Geis

^ likes meatspins while watching The Dude


----------



## C0Rey

^hides from google with me from time to time


----------



## StuartDanger

^is a cool guy


----------



## Geis

^ likes to wear dresses


----------



## PinKragon

^loves math


----------



## C0Rey

^sux at math


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^sucks at spelling









me too


----------



## b_ack51

^ Donated to the site


----------



## SNAKEBITE

an OG


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^lives about 20 mins away from me


----------



## SNAKEBITE

about to sell his pirayas and caribas so he can pick up some small 1" caribas


----------



## ICEE

^ started this sweet thread


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^is a helpful member!

^^ wrong about baby caribes....actually need them gone so i can purchase a manufactured house


----------



## darkemotion562

^^ bought the caribes from who i thought was the homie......


----------



## SNAKEBITE

from the city they call LONG BEACH!


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is from THE COAST


----------



## MONGO 

^is balding


----------



## SNAKEBITE

pounds jugs of beer like nothing


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

Started this thread


----------



## b_ack51

^ rides a nice bike and wears the proper gear


----------



## MONGO 

^RIP UK


----------



## PinKragon

^ Loves this smiley


----------



## Geis

^ loves buying new furniture


----------



## hyphen

^ i believe he drives a taco


----------



## PinKragon

Geis said:


> ^ loves buying new furniture


Indeed!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^^makes me laugh =D *high five*


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ Barely turned 23


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^is tired of luc lac... but i love it!!!!
almost got some yesterday.. but the store closed on hyphen.. i was sad. =/


----------



## ZOSICK

Rice & Beanz said:


> ^ Barely turned 23


^^ possibly has Hepatitis from getting tattooed...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^ believes rice & beans has hepatitis... 
huh? what happened? tattoo?? of what>?


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^finally sold his sweet car

im getting more tattoos today









^lives about 1 hour from me


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^is selling some fish..
are they still for sale? I just noticed your post right now.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> ^is selling some fish..
> are they still for sale? I just noticed your post right now.


^has a boyfriend

I am....but not in a hurry....I want them but its better if i sell them...


----------



## MONGO 

^is jamaican


----------



## Rice & Beanz

RockinTimbz said:


> ^is jamaican


^ is a 1st tier donator on this site








No im not!!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^his sn is rice and beans.... does that mean that's your favorite food?


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^her sn name is Jiam Ji Girl..

My sn name is a name chosen because it resembles my son and i....My son is half mexican (beans) and im asian (rice)....Usually side orders on a combo mexican platter? RICE and BEANS! get it?


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^son is half mexican (beans) and he is asian (rice)
His exact words!

-heheh funny funny =P


----------



## C0Rey

^has da penises in her AV..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

C0Rey said:


> ^has da penises in her AV..


LOLzz... it does look like penises/balls 
hahahaha


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^perverted minds

but i like the way you think


----------



## Geis

^ likes to think about penis's?


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Geis said:


> ^ likes to think about penis's?


Not me!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE

lives in the OC


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a topic about back grounds ^


----------



## ICEE

^ was suprised that Chuck lost

^ was suprised that Chuck lost


----------



## SNAKEBITE

top 3 in todays posts


----------



## ICEE

^hmmm thats strange I only have 4 post today


----------



## SNAKEBITE

now hes top 2


----------



## ICEE

^ is keeping track of my post


----------



## SNAKEBITE

is going to have 20k post in acouple more months lol


----------



## ICEE

^nope exagerating to much


----------



## need_redz

^^^has 8 cool lookin skulls


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a dude staring me down with some nice looking guns ^


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^enjoys playing this game...


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is right


----------



## ICEE

^ posted a pic of himself in mugshot thread


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ knows that I wanted chuck to win


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^wanted chuck to win


----------



## ICEE

^ needs to sell his piraya and caribe ... they look awsome


----------



## Pitbullmike

Has a lot of purple skulls


----------



## ICEE

^ is colorblind








u colorblind??? their blue


----------



## MONGO 

^has gay purple skulls


----------



## jmax611

^^likes the spins


----------



## ICEE

^^ is gay for liking Yankees


----------



## jmax611

^thinks he was talking about timbz


----------



## ICEE

^ knows i was talking bout Timbz


----------



## MONGO 

^has a crush on timbz


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ like the yankees


----------



## MONGO 

^closet yankee fan


----------



## jmax611

^locked me in the dungeon


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> ^has a crush on timbz


is confused


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is confused to


----------



## MONGO 

^both coming out of the closet


----------



## PinKragon

^came out of the closet long time ago


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is telling the truth


----------



## ICEE

^^^ is probably happy cuz Boston lost tonight


----------



## MONGO 

PinKragon said:


> ^^^ is probably happy cuz Boston lost tonight


^been sleeping all day


----------



## ICEE

^ lucky u get to sleep all day


----------



## MONGO 

^luck you get to sleep all night

<<works all night


----------



## ICEE

^ will have fun at work why i sleep all night


----------



## MONGO 

^have fun at work when its a heatwave and im on the beach or chilling out at home in front of the A/C

<is at work now


----------



## SNAKEBITE

working right now..actually not working just smoking cigarettes and on his laptop


----------



## MONGO 

^knows too much


----------



## ZOSICK

^ likes to tell people to "eat a dick"( sounds gay to me)


----------



## MONGO 

^talks alot of sh*t throughout the forum.. likes to instigate


----------



## ZOSICK

^knows me too well....


----------



## MONGO 

^indeed


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^never knew what nationality i am


----------



## SNAKEBITE

actually rocks vans


----------



## MONGO 

^is korean








screwed it up catnip


----------



## SNAKEBITE

wrong about my nat lol


----------



## Rice & Beanz

wrong again...LOL


----------



## SNAKEBITE

got bit by a cariba


----------



## MONGO 

^is asian.. both of you


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ is right and white


----------



## MONGO 

^wrong... im black


----------



## ZOSICK

probably smells like peanut butter


----------



## MONGO 

peanut butter


----------



## SNAKEBITE

wrong about my nat


----------



## ZOSICK

probably another goofy white boy...


----------



## Rice & Beanz

06 C6 LS2 said:


> probably another goofy white boy...


























close!!


----------



## MONGO 

<<black irish


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^black irish


----------



## ZOSICK

RockinTimbz said:


> <<black irish


more like fat white kid... fatty ya want some more chocolate...








how's that for sh*t talkin


----------



## MONGO 

black irish you dumb f*cking ******

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Irish


----------



## RB 32

RockinTimbz and Trigga


----------



## ZOSICK

RockinTimbz said:


> black irish you dumb f*cking ******
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Irish


^is a funny kid

Wikipedia is an unreliable source

I'm white like you, also known as Caucasian...

I really don't like beans, I personally prefer grapes as long as they are not green since green grapes are nasty...


----------



## MONGO 

:laugh: im a fat white kid is right but im also a foot taller than the average man

and black irish is used for irish people without the typical blonde/red hair and blue eyes.. its used for people with black/dark brown hair and dark eyes.:nod:


----------



## ZOSICK

so your 7 feet tall...

aren't you the actor that played Chewbacca as well as "harry" in harry and the Henderson's...


----------



## MONGO 

close im about 2 inches shy of 7ft


----------



## C0Rey

^likes to tell people he has nicer, usually more expensive, stuff then them.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

The thing he treasures most in life apparently cannot be taken away.


----------



## b_ack51

^ is from Cool Britannia which is better than Regular Britannia


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^has a fatty girl in his avatar


----------



## MONGO 

^is asian


----------



## Dawgz

^ rocks timbz, like myself.


----------



## MONGO 

^ makes shady cone antennas


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^
^^ both rock timz

hmm... i'm 1/3 asian... i guess. some ppl say islanders are asian some say they aren't. i outta look up what's the right answer on that. ha!

filipina and chinese though..

how about you guys?


----------



## MONGO 

<<black irish.. or as 06 C6 LS2 would call me "a fat irish f*ck"


----------



## C0Rey

^is confused about her ethicity

that came out wrong!


----------



## MONGO 

her?!


----------



## C0Rey

you posted too fast

or i posted too slow

eitehr whay youre a chick now

^ is a chick


----------



## MONGO 

^ is a chick with a dick


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^likes chicks with dicks....?


----------



## MONGO 

^ eats dicks attached to chicks


----------



## C0Rey

^is good at formulating sentences with dicks in them


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^agree


----------



## MONGO 

^ both = dickheads


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^just made me laugh =P


----------



## b_ack51

^ likes big butts


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^likes screaming faces

yup! i love big butts


----------



## G23.40SW

^ And she can not lie


----------



## MONGO 

^wears a special helmet


----------



## C0Rey

^should wear special helmet

(on thelittle guy during spinns )


----------



## MONGO 

he likes the freedom


----------



## PinKragon

^has a pix of moa as his wallpaper??


----------



## MONGO 

^indeed!


----------



## PinKragon

^likes going fishing

/was in NY and didnt get to see him


----------



## MONGO 

^ was in nyc and didnt see me watching


----------



## PinKragon

watching da meatspins Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MONGO 

^ starred in tubgirl


----------



## PinKragon

^hahahahahahaha

^is mixing things up


----------



## MONGO 

^

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PinKragon

^OMFG just posted a nasty pix









ugh and was on top of page


----------



## MONGO 

^


----------



## PinKragon

^is a crazy New Yorker :nod:

/leaves


----------



## Dawgz

^ big eyes, drives a slow mercedes!


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has the craziest shoal I ever seen


----------



## Gordeez

^ Has a badass Avatar!!!!


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ just posted a pic of his boy


----------



## need_redz

^^^has a pitbull named mike that knows how to use a computer or thinks he's a pitbull


----------



## CorGravey

Made his redz more aggressive.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^likes maryjane CorGrav*420*


----------



## SNAKEBITE

has a mixed son


----------



## Rice & Beanz

SNAKEBITE said:


> has a mixed son


huh? that dont sound right!


----------



## MONGO 

^has a purebred son


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^dont have kids?

My two sons have different backgrounds......


----------



## SNAKEBITE

thats what i actually meant *mixed*


----------



## Rice & Beanz

SNAKEBITE said:


> thats what i actually meant *mixed*


 I knew what you where saying..but it also looks like mixed as in crazy or wierd...................


----------



## SNAKEBITE

not weird or crazy at all...just mentioning it


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^made me financially broke

thanks!


----------



## need_redz

is broke^^^^....so am i


----------



## ICEE

^ is broke


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^pissed off at me..


----------



## ICEE

^ thinks im pissed at him


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^gave me the silent treatment, usually we talk everyday.....


----------



## ICEE

^ is not worth talking to when im tired


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^thinks im not worth it, thanks!!


----------



## need_redz

^^^feels used and abused


----------



## ICEE

^ thinks what he wants ....


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^is a therapist...

^tired and sleepy


----------



## need_redz

^^^is psychotic and should see coutl for therapy


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^infatuated with playing this game


----------



## ICEE

Rice & Beanz said:


> ^infatuated with playing this game


^ suprised his vocabulary is that big..... jk man later


----------



## need_redz

^^^is also Psychotic


----------



## ICEE

^ is infatuated


----------



## need_redz

is right^^^......and so are you


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^Member #17,205


----------



## need_redz

dosent know much about me^^^lol


----------



## MONGO 

^needs reds


----------



## C0Rey

^needs to stfu


----------



## MONGO 

^


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^rocktimz and is from NY , member no. 10,881 =P


----------



## PinKragon

^thinks i have a problem w/her ^doesnt understand my English

/doesnt have a problem with her at all

/couldn't careless about her not understanding Cinthy


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^Thought i was married.......WRONG!!


----------



## PinKragon

^indeed sorry


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^no problem, marraige is not for me


----------



## MONGO 

^ sending a stretched H2 to pick me up








not you


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^doesnt want me to send a stretch H2


----------



## MONGO 

^ possible gay threat


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

PinKragon said:


> ^thinks i have a problem w/her ^doesnt understand my English
> 
> /doesnt have a problem with her at all
> 
> /couldn't careless about her not understanding Cinthy


I thought you were going to stop ruining threads? You and your "I won't derail anymore threads" That's what you specifically told Puff and the rest of us. Your just another senseless hypocrite. And if you really didn't have a problem with me, you would have let everything go and just ignore me. Instead, you'd rather continue with your BS. I thought you were done getting pwned by me?


----------



## MONGO 

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> ^thinks i have a problem w/her ^doesnt understand my English
> 
> /doesnt have a problem with her at all
> 
> /couldn't careless about her not understanding Cinthy


I thought you were going to stop ruining threads? You and your "I won't derail anymore threads" That's what you specifically told Puff and the rest of us. Your just another senseless hypocrite. And if you really didn't have a problem with me, you would have let everything go and just ignore me. Instead, you'd rather continue with your BS. I thought you were done getting pwned by me?
[/quote]


----------



## PinKragon

RockinTimbz said:


> ^ possible gay threat


^is sending and H2 to pick you up
cant wait for the RIP Vegas vacation









What did i do or say now?? seriously


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

PinKragon said:


> ^ possible gay threat


^is sending and H2 to pick you up
cant wait for the RIP Vegas vacation









What did i do or say now?? seriously
[/quote]

The fact that you even make comments towards me or about me shows you do care. So why not stop runing threads like you say you would and just keep me out of your posts. That way I won't have to embarrass you in front of all these people again. Miss "Oh no.. i won't derail threads Puff.." LOL you just don't learn do you Pink?


----------



## C0Rey

^cant escape da drama!

ok you guys need to stop posting so fast

(or maybe i need to start typing faster )


----------



## PinKragon

^needs to start typing faster


----------



## C0Rey

^needs to update her sig


----------



## MONGO 

^needs to update the technology


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^"The dude"
LOL do you think Pink is trippin because I make comments about you and your her BFF on here? (Best friend forever?)


----------



## Dawgz

Jiam ji Girl, hows the 350z


----------



## MONGO 

^


----------



## PinKragon

^has the technology??








Note BFF on here



PinKragon said:


> In no particular order
> 
> Xenon
> Ace
> Mike123
> b_ack
> Gies
> Stuart D
> EspMike
> Pygofanatic
> Jmaxx
> RockinTimbz
> KumbiaQueens
> 
> Oh I forgot Mr. Magallanes (hastatus) and Mr. Blueberry, oh sorry how could i forget bout u and ur beautiful frontosas PGD


----------



## MONGO 

^


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^haha I knew it...

Dawgz- the 350z is good. I enjoy the ride very much. I love the sound it makes when I speed off =P


----------



## Kain

^likes big butts


----------



## MONGO 

^ not BFF
















who the hell are you butting in :rasp:


----------



## Kain

^scares me


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^chats online with hyphen on occassion

HI!



Dawgz said:


> Jiam ji Girl, hows the 350z


do you have a 350z too?


----------



## Kain

^must be looking over hyphen's shoulder


----------



## MONGO 

dawgz has a toyota corolla with one spinning hubcap


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

the new corollas are cool though imo! they made that thing look more sporty.. they even have a slight body kit on them.



Kain said:


> ^must be looking over hyphen's shoulder


you know this man! =D j/k


----------



## Kain

lol he never told me. that damn willyub chowned! now I gotta watch what I say


----------



## MONGO 

his is a red 89 corolla with a black door and one spinner hubcap from walmart


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

nahh... I don't pay attention ::chuckles:::



RockinTimbz said:


> his is a red 89 corolla with a black door and one spinner hubcap from walmart


hahaha


----------



## Dawgz

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> his is a red 89 corolla with a black door and one spinner hubcap from walmart


haha, far from it.

hater!


----------



## MONGO 

back on track..

^dorado died


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> back on track..
> 
> ^dorado died


Is an YANKEE fan, but is rooting for DA METS!!!

And is even willing to go to a game with me to watch his beloved team get owned by DA METS!!!

PS... sorry to hear your dorado died dawgs...


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

/\ feels sorry for the loss of the fishy


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Has a sweet bike in his avatar


----------



## ICEE

^ is right that is a sweet bike


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ some how is always posting about me lol


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^realize coutl always post something about him


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

Dawgz said:


> his is a red 89 corolla with a black door and one spinner hubcap from walmart


haha, far from it.

hater!
[/quote]

I want to know what you drive! =P
But seriously.. I think if I lived in NY I wouldn't even bother driving. The traffic there is nuts! I miss NY at times though. Manhattan was fukcing awesome. Soho was definetly the place to shop. I met some really cool people when I was down there. I miss hearing the NY talk and the dominican republic ppl and their slangs. The only thing I dont miss is the friggin trash! What part of NY are you and rockintimz?


----------



## ICEE

^ is a girl


----------



## MONGO 

Im from Manhattan.. Upper East Side.


----------



## ICEE

^ has to root for the Mets since the Yankees suck so bad


----------



## MONGO 

<Yankee and Mets fan.. Yankee fan because thats the way it is and Mets fan because I went to highschool out in Queens and started liking the Mets. I support both teams but if its Yankees vs Mets of course Yankees.

^hates the yankees so will support any team playing against us... poser


----------



## ICEE

^








is right about that


----------



## MONGO 

^stop sweatin the greatness


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^own 15" Rhomb


----------



## ICEE

this for greatness????









lol I thought this was funny


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## ICEE

^ avatar says ABIDE


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^basketball avatar^^


----------



## G23.40SW

This thread has sort of gone down hill...

Next reply:



> ^ Thinks the thread has gone down hill


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

> This thread has sort of gone down hill...


----------



## ICEE

G23.40SW said:


> This thread has sort of gone down hill...
> 
> Next reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Thinks the thread has gone down hill
Click to expand...

/ wonders if thats u in ur avatar


----------



## b_ack51

^ likes the pistons too bad they are losing the series


----------



## ICEE

^ 2 bad


----------



## need_redz

^^mooned b ack51


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ guns avatar


----------



## Kain

^has Reon Kadena in his avatar


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^has a dragon in his avatar and display name Kain^^


----------



## ICEE

^ is trying to get out of the hobby


----------



## Guest

/\ likes my jokes


----------



## Geis

^ preoccupies my 9 hours of work


----------



## ICEE

^ has to work for 9 hours


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ still in school


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^his sn making me hungry.. rice and beans... i miss me some carnitas w/ rice and beans and an horchata


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^likes mexican food!

me too!!


----------



## MONGO 

^eats rice and beans and farts under the covers


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^got tattoo


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^notices my smelly fart under the covers

^just had a baby girl


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ got bite by his caribe


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^is on pfury, like me.... nothign happening tonight guys? its friday.

I am stuck at hyphen's school Art Institute... both of us working on our finals.. whooptiiidooooo


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^hyphen's girl


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ on p-fury and doing nothin like me

got my kid today for the weekends


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Gets his kids today


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^knows alot about me but i know nothing about him







sorry


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Got bit by his caribe how id your bite doing??? ^^


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has a badass avatar

its healing okay but i dont feel anything on that one spot....ill take update pictures later


----------



## ICEE

Has 1 of his rhombs as hs avatar


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ likes to watch basketball.....


----------



## ICEE

Has some Piraya left that he needs to sell


----------



## SNAKEBITE

new member


----------



## ICEE

^ Has a 5 inch Gibbus


----------



## SNAKEBITE

sports fanatic


----------



## Kain

did his own background^


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^has Filo signature quote


----------



## RB 32

No A CHANCE!


----------



## ChilDawg

Likes to post the same thing repeatedly.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

very knowledgeable


----------



## CorGravey

Started this thread, is surprised its gone this far. Congrats lol


----------



## ICEE

^ RBP keeper


----------



## Gordeez

^ Has an interesting name....always wondered what it meant or was...


----------



## ICEE

^ its a race on a computer game called Rise of Legends


----------



## CorGravey

Plays computer games.


----------



## Dawgz

RB 32 said:


> No A CHANCE!


BWahhahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## MONGO 

^partner in crime


----------



## need_redz

some dude^^^


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Has a cool avatar


----------



## ICEE

^ if u type in piranha on google image his avatar pic will come up


----------



## need_redz

has a mean avatar^^^^


----------



## ICEE

^ from Toronto


----------



## fassw22

^cried because of lebron james haaha sorry i had to...


----------



## ICEE

^ he had to


----------



## need_redz

given up on basketball and turned to baseball^^^


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^has a guy with 2 guns in his avatar and joined 4 days before my birthday =P


----------



## ICEE

^ likes big butts


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^likes baseball =P


----------



## ICEE

^ is always a winner


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

^ Joined a while after me but has more to say.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^^knows me well =P hehehe j/k

^likes to race?


----------



## b_ack51

^From California, where they put salsa on everything.

(Dont ask me, but a friend of mine always says in an odd voice "In California they put salsa on everything", I have no clue where its from and never asked)


----------



## ICEE

^ Likes OSU


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ knows where I found my avatar







lol


----------



## ICEE

^







people thought that was his fish in his avatar


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Is a funny guy


----------



## Kain

has a cool piranha thing in his avatar^


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^likes chinese dragons....probably has a tattoo of one


----------



## ICEE

^ changed his avatar


----------



## Moondemon

^ Damn, he wrote from my GF's house...


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has a skull avatar,,,,,,i like skulls


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ likes skulls


----------



## Moondemon

^ has a piranha skull avatar... Skulls are cool !


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Has a skull and cross bone... Skulls are the sh*t


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^likes skulls, who doesnt?


----------



## ICEE

^ is at work


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Is a sports nut


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^agree he is a sports nut


----------



## ICEE

^ fan not nut


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^fan


----------



## ICEE

has a nice wrx


----------



## CorGravey

is a sports FAN but is not too nuts about it


----------



## SNAKEBITE

wants to party in nova scotia


----------



## CorGravey

Knows that i am the only one.


----------



## need_redz

^^^is a cool and understanding guy


----------



## CorGravey

Remembers me and isnt mad, lol. Also a cool guy probably has big mussels and a pretty girlfriend.


----------



## Puff

spams in this thread to boost his post count


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ trying to block my post lol


----------



## Puff

seems to be a pretty understanding guy







lol

^is angry at puff for blocking his post...accepts apology..lol


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is funny lol

apology acepted lol


----------



## Puff

likes beer...

wow! a similarity!! fancy that!


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Likes drinking beer to Awesome


----------



## ICEE

^


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ wants to drink a beer and watch baseball


----------



## ICEE

^ was watching hockey


----------



## ZOSICK

^^^has only one leg....


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has a sweet Integra Type R


----------



## ZOSICK

Rice & Beanz said:


> ^has a sweet Integra Type R


has a clean WRX...

too bad the ITR has a salvaged title due to hail damage even though all dent's have been fixed and a few body panles have been replaced..

hence the lack of TYPE R stickers...


----------



## Rice & Beanz

06 C6 LS2 said:


> ^has a sweet Integra Type R


has a clean WRX...

too bad the ITR has a salvaged title due to hail damage even though all dent's have been fixed and a few body panles have been replaced..

hence the lack of TYPE R stickers...
[/quote]

^ has a car collection

i noticed that.its a sweet ride though, never could afford it but had the engine in a civic before (of course).


----------



## PinKragon

^has a nice car


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has a boyfriend


----------



## MONGO 

^might be bisexual


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dawgz said:


> ^might be bisexual


FAKE!...Dawgz Shadow


----------



## Coldfire

^^ Has two kids now!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^TEAM PFury^^


----------



## StuartDanger

loves the egg rolls


----------



## MONGO 

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ^might be bisexual


FAKE!...Dawgz Shadow
[/quote]
Reported.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

StuartDanger said:


> loves the egg rolls


DANGER into Trannies


----------



## b_ack51

^ loves posting pics of his past hookups with trannies

jk.


----------



## StuartDanger

made a funny comment that made me lol


----------



## 15645

joefish219 said:


> ^ enjoys "Girls Girls Girls, Music, Bling Bling, Kicken it with homiez"


^ likes music becasue them little smiles he;pful


----------



## ICEE

^ wants a piranha


----------



## Fargo

^hates Yankees as much as I do.


----------



## MONGO 

^confuses hatred for jealousy


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^still "The Dude"


----------



## ICEE

^ changed her avatar


----------



## b_ack51

^ is an SEC fan


----------



## Fargo

laments Connley going to the pros.


----------



## ChilDawg

^Thinks Wellman should be suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a dog inhis pic


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^I don't know him^^ or her jkjk


----------



## moron

^has 300g


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a funny ass avatar


----------



## CorGravey

Puff said:


> spams in this thread to boost his post count


Actually i enjoy a good game. I just told ya puff read the message

Oh yeah my spam lol ^^^ Enjoys a funny avatar


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ likes a good game thread


----------



## ICEE

^ likes this thread a lot


----------



## SNAKEBITE

enjoys this thread also


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^creator of this thread


----------



## RB 32

Likes to eat rice & beanz.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

has a beasty pygo


----------



## RB 32

likes to get bit by snakes..


----------



## SNAKEBITE

doesnt know why i chose the user name SNAKEBITE


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has an addiction


----------



## BlackSunshine

^the stuff in his name goes good with tortillas.

And chili colorado


----------



## C0Rey

^neon king!


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^cant take anything that he treasure most


----------



## SNAKEBITE

baby in the avater is sticking his middle finger at me


----------



## b_ack51

^ is psychotic


----------



## PinKragon

^ Cinthy loves you


----------



## r1dermon

^confusing name always makes me think pinkDragon


----------



## PinKragon

^confusing name always makes me think rIdermon


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^confused..


----------



## CorGravey

Hey that baby is giving the finger!!!! WTF LOL


----------



## Rice & Beanz

CorGrav420 said:


> Hey that baby is giving the finger!!!! WTF LOL










I was so proud of him when i caught that on camera...


----------



## RB 32

loves rice and beans!


----------



## CorGravey

Rice & Beanz said:


> Hey that baby is giving the finger!!!! WTF LOL










I was so proud of him when i caught that on camera...








[/quote]

You use the term caught pretty loosely lol cmon man we all know u taught him that lol j/k


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

RB 32 said:


> loves rice and beans!


^you work at sea world?

or aquarium of the pacific?


----------



## RB 32

No


----------



## Rice & Beanz

CorGrav420 said:


> Hey that baby is giving the finger!!!! WTF LOL










I was so proud of him when i caught that on camera...








[/quote]

You use the term caught pretty loosely lol cmon man we all know u taught him that lol j/k
[/quote]

HAHA....He has his dad's mentality. Self taught on that one!..LOL

^has a enormous redbelly


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Has an awesome little baby who like to give the finger


----------



## need_redz

<----dosent know much about this guy^^^^^


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ dosent know much about me and I don't know much about him either


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^he doesn't know the guy above him, and I don't know both of them =P

spill the beans


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^feel like kick some one in the face today^^


----------



## SNAKEBITE

from laos


----------



## RB 32

likes to bite the snake.


----------



## Kain

has a hybrid piranha X puffer in his avatar


----------



## SNAKEBITE

has some real cool mudskippers


----------



## [email protected]°

^ started this runaway 41 page thread that will not die and go away...

HOF?


----------



## Kain

has a bit string above his skulls


----------



## [email protected]°

Would be impressed if you actually knew what it meant....

Or at least the album that it came from...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^sold me his Geryi^^


----------



## MONGO 

^


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^RePost^^


----------



## SNAKEBITE

learns something new everyday


----------



## MONGO 

^is addicted

^^Reported.


----------



## Coldfire

^^ Cobra Unit


----------



## MONGO 

^knows too much


----------



## Buckman

^has some rockin timbz :laugh:


----------



## Coldfire

^^ Still sporting old team banner



RockinTimbz said:


> ^knows too much


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is cold but on fire


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^his name is mike


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

/\ Will let you do what you want with her as long as you acknowledge she is a winner.

Sounds like a bargain to me Jiam Ji


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^LOL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^she Asian girl.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^laos boy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ live in north hollywood CA^^


----------



## Coldfire

^^ Has 1,000 different piranha


----------



## Buckman

^very hazardous...does not play well with others


----------



## Coldfire

^^ Has a nice 5" Rhom


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^his avatar reminds me of 28 weeks =( i still haven't seen it. and really want to!


----------



## Kain

^will never get to see 28 weeks later!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^thinks i will never see it BUT i will!

pshhh never say never =P


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^you just said "Never"


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^you said never too! LOL

ok let me rephrase... err... there's always a possibility?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^sound like she don't want to kick someone in the face any more.


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^wants to change his avatar


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^use to be in TEAM ErAiSpY


----------



## Rice & Beanz

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ^^use to be in TEAM ErAiSpY


^^use to be in TEAM ErAiSpY

Im with the GoodFellaz now!!


----------



## hyphen

^ is breast feeding a child.


----------



## need_redz

has^^^^cigars


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^got no life,always on P-Fury


----------



## need_redz

is stalkin my moves^^^and has a life with 8.300 posts


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^hahah you are to funny...^^

look around...members been here 06' and 07' got more post then I did.


----------



## need_redz

dose have a point


----------



## ICEE

^ hia rbp went from skittish to agressive


----------



## need_redz

<---dosent know what hia stands for


----------



## ICEE

^ mlb major league baseball


----------



## need_redz

^^^hia stands for major league baseball....????


----------



## RB 32

needs some reds..^


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^has a big, huge, enormous red


----------



## ICEE

^ has a nice Guyana rhomb


----------



## need_redz

still didnt tell me what hia stands for^^^


----------



## ICEE

what what stands for ???


----------



## need_redz

hia


----------



## ICEE

i dont what hia means


----------



## Rice & Beanz

doesnt know what hia means^


----------



## ICEE

^ probably doesnt know either


----------



## need_redz

coutl said:


> i dont what hia means


lol bahahaha you brought it up and you dont know what it means lol----------^^^^^^rice dosent know what it means ether


----------



## FrootLoops

^probably doesn't like noodles


----------



## ICEE

when did i bring it up


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ the hia starter!!


----------



## ICEE

^ whatever hia is


----------



## RB 32

HAS MLB AVATAR


----------



## ICEE

^ is happy the Spurs r gonna win Game 1


----------



## need_redz

coutl said:


> ^ hia rbp went from skittish to agressive


right there...lol


----------



## ICEE

need_redz said:


> ^ his rbp went from skittish to agressive


right there...lol
[/quote]

lol it was a typo


----------



## need_redz

lol finaly got to the bottom of this stupid mystery lol


----------



## ICEE

^ lol yes now I c what u were talking about


----------



## SNAKEBITE

arguing with user_ need reds_


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ started this awesome thread


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ enjoys posting in this thread


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ joined this forum after me and has way more post count them me


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Joined before me and have less post counts then me....^


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Wow he is from my G/F house


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^anticipate in this thread more than others


----------



## ICEE

^ from Pitbullmike Gf house


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ has sh*tload of quality post counts...

i can never catch up!


----------



## ICEE

^ is at work and on P-Fury


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^^ Knows my timing......are you lurking on me?


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ is on p fury all day long lol


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^is on p-fury


----------



## ICEE

Rice & Beanz said:


> ^^ Knows my timing......are you lurking on me?


No







U told me


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ remembers my schedule


----------



## ICEE

^ get back to work


----------



## Rice & Beanz

^ in the process of moving

See ya!!


----------



## ICEE

^ has to get back to work cya


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^notices rice and beans has to get movin..
=P

fridays are so boring at work... nothing to do ppl... any ideas? i'm already bored with the paris hilton license plate game...


----------



## ICEE

^ played the license plate game ya its pretty boring


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^agrees game is boring...

im still bored.. what does coutl mean?


----------



## need_redz

<----just pm'd team pfury for the nude avatar^^^^


----------



## Kain

^ needs some reds


----------



## SNAKEBITE

signature is about filo talking about koks


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^errr.... i mean a DIY background in black.. nice!


----------



## RB 32

........Has 350Z!.>


----------



## need_redz

^^^his piranha is my hero(im tryn to get my to be that big...lol hes really big for his size allready)


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^pm'ed pfury because of my nudey butt avatar =(

did you really?!!??


----------



## need_redz

^^^lol no but you changed it


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^LOL meany... =P
i like this avatar for now.. heheh boohooo paris.. hehehe
but imma change it back to the booties in the next few days.. so beware of my booties!


----------



## need_redz

oh i love it too lol^^^


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^likes my avatar =)

hows toronto?


----------



## SNAKEBITE

MIA


----------



## CorGravey

Enjoys Acronyms


----------



## Puff

this thread should be shut down. its degraded to ppl not even posting something nice, but just something brutally obvious. like taking part of their name or some bullsh*t.

now its just a place for ppl to spam to get their postcount up.


----------



## PinKragon

^agrees with puff, as usual









people keep saying the same thing over and over. ugh!

Mmm maybe they want another AQHU


----------



## Puff

^^^^

duuuurr....drives a mercedes...oh wait...20 ppl have already said that...lol

i agree wholeheartedley pink. it is turning into the next AQHU, but AQHU was a lot more useful.lol

dont get me wrong, at the start this thread was good. but now its just getting severely played out.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

mad at the members who chose to spam this thread

put a smile on your face..have a great friday!!


----------



## need_redz

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> ^likes my avatar =)
> 
> hows toronto?


its fuckin awsome...hows hollywood???-----------------snakebite^^^^made people happy by makin this thread and why cry about a good thing lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

^ is from toronto and needs reds


----------



## SNAKEBITE

frontosa king...also addicted to cichlids


----------



## ZOSICK

possibly smells like urine...joking


----------



## CorGravey

^ Can smell things ^



Puff said:


> this thread should be shut down. its degraded to ppl not even posting something nice, but just something brutally obvious. like taking part of their name or some bullsh*t.
> 
> now its just a place for ppl to spam to get their postcount up.


WHo gives a ship about their post count? Not i. We are all just very bored, take it easy there puff if you dont like this thread stay outta here lol

I think ur just mad that ppls post count is catching up to yours.....


----------



## Rice & Beanz

CorGrav420 said:


> this thread should be shut down. its degraded to ppl not even posting something nice, but just something brutally obvious. like taking part of their name or some bullsh*t.
> 
> now its just a place for ppl to spam to get their postcount up.


WHo gives a ship about their post count? Not i. We are all just very bored, take it easy there puff if you dont like this thread stay outta here lol

I think ur just mad that ppls post count is catching up to yours.....
[/quote]

^A very wise man

I agree with CorGrav420! Why close a good thread that many of us enjoy posting in? Maybe you dont like it anymore but many of us still appreciate a good thread like this. I personally dont give a crap about post counts.


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> ^^^^
> 
> duuuurr....drives a mercedes...oh wait...20 ppl have already said that...lol
> 
> i agree wholeheartedley pink. it is turning into the next AQHU, but AQHU was a lot more useful.lol
> 
> dont get me wrong, at the start this thread was good. but now its just getting severely played out.


QFT

and for the record this thread was Pinks idea and stolen :nod:


----------



## ICEE

Loves NY


----------



## Puff

CorGrav420 said:


> this thread should be shut down. its degraded to ppl not even posting something nice, but just something brutally obvious. like taking part of their name or some bullsh*t.
> 
> now its just a place for ppl to spam to get their postcount up.


WHo gives a ship about their post count? Not i. We are all just very bored, take it easy there puff if you dont like this thread stay outta here lol

I think ur just mad that ppls post count is catching up to yours.....
[/quote]

considering you are one of the primary offenders of spamming the hell out of this thread you really shouldnt talk about not caring about your post count, because you wouldnt spam away in here (since you can get away with it in this thread) if you didnt.

i dont give a rat's ass about my post count. i feel no need to spam to get more posts.

WOW!!! my skulls are a different colour!!! ZOMG!??!?!WTF?!?!?!

didnt AQHU get changed so the posts didnt count? this should be the same thing.


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ has a funny sig of a girl getting smoked hahaha


----------



## RB 32

pitbull lover


----------



## pcrose

likes to party


----------



## SNAKEBITE

loves his puca...also mia


----------



## CorGravey

Has a long friends list. Enjoys spam sandwiches



Puff said:


> this thread should be shut down. its degraded to ppl not even posting something nice, but just something brutally obvious. like taking part of their name or some bullsh*t.
> 
> now its just a place for ppl to spam to get their postcount up.


WHo gives a ship about their post count? Not i. We are all just very bored, take it easy there puff if you dont like this thread stay outta here lol

I think ur just mad that ppls post count is catching up to yours.....
[/quote]

considering you are one of the primary offenders of spamming the hell out of this thread you really shouldnt talk about not caring about your post count, because you wouldnt spam away in here (since you can get away with it in this thread) if you didnt.

i dont give a rat's ass about my post count. i feel no need to spam to get more posts.

WOW!!! my skulls are a different colour!!! ZOMG!??!?!WTF?!?!?!

didnt AQHU get changed so the posts didnt count? this should be the same thing.
[/quote]

I dont know what spamming is, i dont do it but i do eat it. Quicherbichin is all i can say. Stay the heck outta this thread if ur gonna douche it all up. Were online anyway were in the lounge and this is an active thread, do away with post counts, we dont give a damn, were having fun and ur pissong on it, boohoo puff whydontcha stop crying about post counts. U R the ONLY 1 who cares about POST COUNTS


----------



## need_redz

is right^^^and puffs just a little baby that likes to cry about things people dont even care about


----------



## Pitbullmike

^ Is right to quiet crying puff


----------



## Puff

CorGrav420 said:


> this thread should be shut down. its degraded to ppl not even posting something nice, but just something brutally obvious. like taking part of their name or some bullsh*t.
> 
> now its just a place for ppl to spam to get their postcount up.


WHo gives a ship about their post count? Not i. We are all just very bored, take it easy there puff if you dont like this thread stay outta here lol

I think ur just mad that ppls post count is catching up to yours.....
[/quote]

considering you are one of the primary offenders of spamming the hell out of this thread you really shouldnt talk about not caring about your post count, because you wouldnt spam away in here (since you can get away with it in this thread) if you didnt.

i dont give a rat's ass about my post count. i feel no need to spam to get more posts.

WOW!!! my skulls are a different colour!!! ZOMG!??!?!WTF?!?!?!

didnt AQHU get changed so the posts didnt count? this should be the same thing.
[/quote]

I dont know what spamming is, i dont do it but i do eat it. Quicherbichin is all i can say. Stay the heck outta this thread if ur gonna douche it all up. Were online anyway were in the lounge and this is an active thread, do away with post counts, we dont give a damn, were having fun and ur pissong on it, boohoo puff whydontcha stop crying about post counts. U R the ONLY 1 who cares about POST COUNTS
[/quote]

corgrav. say what you wish, but you were not even a member of the site when ppl were talking about having the lounge posts not count at all. i was down with that. i wish the posts in the lounge didnt count. but they didnt.

dont tell me what threads to visit and not visit, your opinion matters less to me than what shade of brown my dump was this morning. your opinion is worthless.

and to say im "crying" is also hilarious. im just fed up with certain idiot spamming the sh*t out of threads to see what colour their skulls turn next.

if you have random pointless posts on each page of a thread that goes 47 pages, then you are spamming. if you still dont know what spamming is, do a little research.


----------



## Jewelz

Since this thread has now deteriorated to personal attacks, I am closing it


----------

